# 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke



## Chipsfrisch (21 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe gestern beim Fehrnseh Schauen zufällig eine Telefonsex Werbung gesehen die angeblich nur 3 Cent kosten soll.
Toll dachte ich mir und probierte sie aus.
Ich rief dort an und mir wurde etwas von Pauschale gesagt und nach ca 2 Minuten legte ich wieder auf weil mir dies seltsam vorkamm.
Dann habe ich nochmals diesen Telefonsex -Spot gesehen und unten im kleingedruckten gelesen das diese Pauschale 56€ beträgt.
Diese bin ich aber nicht bereit zu bezahlen.
Weil ich erst 17 bin und es mir peinlich ist dies meinen Eltern zu sagen würde ich mich um eine Schnelle Hilfe von ihnen sehr freuen.

P.S : "Mit 17 kann man garkeine rechtsgültigen Verträge ohne die Zustimmung der Eltern abschliessen oder ?"


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

lies  mal hier, die Masche klingt sehr ähnlich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/38081-mc-multimedia-petersberg-teil-2-trc-telemedia.html


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Wenn der Anruf vom persönlichen Handy aus geführt wurde, werden die Eltern im Normalfall nichts erfahren.

Bevor nämlich die Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Rechnungen und Mahnungen beginnen kann, müssen die Drahtzieher erst noch die Anschrift der Anrufer "ermitteln". Dazu treffen erfahrungsgemäß unaufgeforderte Anrufe mit Vorwänden ein, um die Adresse abzufragen. Bekannt sind Vorwände, dass man etwas gewonnen habe, ein Paket zuzustellen sei usw.. Wer auf diesen Unsinn nicht hereinfällt, bekommt die schwachsinnigen Rechnungen nicht.

Falls ein Familientelefon für den Anruf verwendet wurde, ist natürlich wichtig, dass niemand auf Lockanrufe unter Vorwänden die Anschrift gegenüber Unbekannten herausgibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*



Chipsfrisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe gestern beim Fehrnseh Schauen zufällig eine Telefonsex Werbung gesehen


welcher Sender? War das im laufenden Programm oder im Videotext?
(As far as I know ist es eine bestimmte Sendergruppe, bzw. deren Werbevermarktungstruppe, die besonders schmerzfrei mit "Dänen" umgeht... Dänemark mal Düsseldorf gibt meistens "71"). Darf ich DSF tippen?

Für Minderjährige, wenn eine Rechnung kommt und die Eltern eingebunden werden können:
teltarif.de Forum: Vision Communication / Minderjährige

Nach Meinung des Anbieters wird der Preis hinreichend deutlich Teil des Vertrages. Andere haben da eine andere Auffassung. Eine gerichtliche Entscheidung steht seit 1999 aus. In anderen Ländern wurde wegen des Problems der mangelnden Eindeutigkeit der Identität (bzw. Identifizierung) des Anrufers (als "Vertragspartner") dieses Geschäftsmodell längst beerdigt. Das sind aber Länder, in denen das Verbraucherschutzministerium Verbraucher schützt. In Deutschland haben wir ja leider nur eine Verbraucherschutzministeriumsluftblase.


----------



## Chipsfrisch (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo,
Heute Morgen hat mich jmd. von dieser Firma angerufen und nach meiner Adresse gefragt.
Ich habe sie ihm nicht gegeben und er hat mir mit anzeige und incaso Unternehmen gedroht.
Was soll ich machen wenn ein weiterer Anruf erfolgt ?
Da ich von meinem Handy angerufen habe können die meine Adresse nicht rausfinden oder ?
Was würden sie mir raten zu tun ?
Adresse rausgeben ?


P.S. : Schonmal vielen vielen dank für die ersten hilfreichen antworten.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*



Chipsfrisch schrieb:


> und er hat mir mit anzeige und incaso Unternehmen gedroht.


Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht


Chipsfrisch schrieb:


> Da ich von meinem Handy angerufen habe können die meine Adresse nicht rausfinden oder


sonst hätte der Typ ja nicht angerufen


Chipsfrisch schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen, wenn ein weiterer Anruf erfolgt


Wenn er nochmal anrufen sollte, heißt das nur, dass er eben keine Daten bekommen hat, so what?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Und solange er die Daten von Dir nicht bekommt, sehe ich nicht, woher er sie sonst bekommen sollte.
Der Telefonprovider würde sie nur auf richterliche Anordnung in einem Strafverfahren rausgeben.
Das Unternehmen müsste also Anzeige erstatten. Das lassen die aber aus naheliegenden Gründen schön bleiben.


----------



## Nebukat (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Moin,

mein Bruder ist auch auf solch eine Nummer reingefallen. Es handelte sich um eine 01805-.. Nummer und sollte nur 3,4 Cent kosten. Nun ja gestern hat auch einer Angerufen und wollte von ihm die Anschrift wissen und nach einer Weile hat er diese auch preis gegeben:wall:. Der Herr am Handy meinte er habe in der Nacht eine 01805 Nr gewählt und für die Dienstleistung müsse er nun die 3,4 Cent/Minute extra zahlen, er konnte meinem Bruder aber nicht sagen wie viel er bezahlen müsste, weil er nicht die Länge des Telefonates einsehen kann. Auf seine Nachfrage wie viel es maximal sein könnte meinte er ~60€.

Nun wollt ich fragen ob nur mit einem normalen Brief mit der Rechnung (mit hoffentlich max. 60€) zu rechnen ist oder wir auch mit Werbung und ähnlichem in nächster Zeit bombardiert werden.

schon mal danke für die Antworten im Voraus.


----------



## merlinblub (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich ebenfalls auf diese Masche bei "Das Vierte" hereingefallen (040 303 309 95). Allerdings habe ich nur 1 Min Max. den Service genutzt und dann sofort von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebraucht gemacht. Dieses ermöglicht einen Widerruf innerhalb von 30 Tagen. Allerdings ist es einem nur möglich die AGB`s anzuhören (also keine schriftliche Form - was meiner Meinung nach schon nicht geht) BEVOR man den Service nutzt und danach NIE wieder.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, was habe ich nach meinem Widerruf zu befürchten?

Sind die genannten 56 € trotzdem zu entrichten?

Was sage ich dem Anrufer, falls dieser anruft?

Und was mache ich, wenn mir eine Rechnung per Post zugestellt wird, trotz meines AUSDRÜCKLICHEN Widerrufs?

Danke schonmal an dieser Stelle.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Merlin


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Juli 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*



merlinblub schrieb:


> Jetzt zu meiner Frage, was habe ich nach meinem Widerruf zu befürchten?



Weitere Mahnungen. Aber zu 99.999999% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr.



merlinblub schrieb:


> Sind die genannten 56 € trotzdem zu entrichten?



Wenn der Widerruf nicht beweisbar zugestellt wurde, wird der Anbieter natürlich sagen: "Ja." 
Andere (sicher auch viele Juristen) werden hier eine andere Meinung vertreten. S. weiter unten.



merlinblub schrieb:


> Was sage ich dem Anrufer, falls dieser anruft?



Das sage ich jetzt lieber nicht. :sun: 



merlinblub schrieb:


> Und was mache ich, wenn mir eine Rechnung per Post zugestellt wird, trotz meines AUSDRÜCKLICHEN Widerrufs?



Einen Leitz-Ordner anlegen. :sun:

Ich zitiere nochmal Aka-Aka (das Postings ein paar über Deinem):


> Nach Meinung des Anbieters wird der Preis hinreichend deutlich Teil des Vertrages. Andere haben da eine andere Auffassung. Eine gerichtliche Entscheidung steht seit 1999 aus.



Will sagen:
Das eschäftsmodell ist *seit 9 Jahren bekannt*.
Es werden ungezählte Opfer bereits Drohungen/Mahnungen etc. bekommen haben.
Trotzdem ist nicht ein einziges Gerichtsverfahren bekanntgeworden, mit dem der Anbieter *etwa auch nur versucht* hätte, die Rechtsgültigkeit des Geschäftsmodells sich bestätigen zu lassen.
Mithin hätte für mich die Rechtsmeinung des Anbieters in etwa den Stellenwert wie das Blöken eines Ochsen auf der Kuhweide.

Es gelten hier dieselben Informationen, die hier im Zusammenhang mit Webseiten-Abzocke immer gegeben werden:

1)
Das lesen.

2)
Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

3)
Tee/Kaffee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:


Soll man auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## imehl4you (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Hallo 
mich würde mal interessieren was dabei rausgekommen ist??? :sun::sun::sun:


----------



## John_McClane (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Servus Männer!
Bin auch einer von euch........
Laut AGB kann ich innerhalb 30 Tage von allem zurücktreten.
Mein Problem ist aber, das ich keine Anschrift oder Mail habe.
Könnte mir jemand die Anschrift bzw. Mail Adresse zukommen lassen??

Am besten als PN oder an ******@hotmail.com

Danke!

LG
John

P.S. Ab wann war die Rechnung im Briefkasten? Erst nach 30 Tage oder schon in den nächsten Tagen? Das ist schon eine schei.....e :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*



John_McClane schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist aber, das ich keine Anschrift oder Mail habe.


Wo liegt das Problem?  Wer keine ladungsfähige Anschrift mitteilt, wird es nicht wagen damit vor Gericht zu ziehen. Richter mögen solche Tricks nicht.

Ansonsten über den grundsätzlichen Sinn und Unsinn von Brieffreundsschaften

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## John_McClane (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Also ganz cool bleiben und einfach keine anschrift angeben. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?. Wenn doch eine Rechnung kommt. Vom Provider kann nichts abgebucht werden, oder (Arcor)? kann es sein das ich mich zu verückt mache? Also Füße still lassen. Danke es ist schön nicht alleine zu sein.

lg
John


----------



## kele (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

habe seit gerade den selben mist an der backe, als ich gerochen habe habe ich während der AGBs aufgelegt, wo schicke ich den wiederruf hin und was solte drin stehen???


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*



kele schrieb:


> als ich gerochen habe habe ich während der AGBs aufgelegt, wo schicke ich den widerruf hin und was sollte drin stehen???


während der AGB aufgelegt = keine Rechnung
falls doch Rechnung = Rechnung unbegründet
wieso sollte ein Vertrag widerrufen werden, der nicht geschlossen wurde?
AGB anhören löst keinen Vertrag aus, Du musst ja schließlich im Supermarkt auch nicht die Bananen zahlen, die Du Dir anschaust.

PS: Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sogar 14minütiges Anhören der AGB nicht in Rechnung gestellt wurde. Warum auch?


----------



## boyboyboy (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

hilfe was soll ich machen, habe angerufen, und dann die nummer 9 gedrückt.
habe vom handy aus angerufen.
was soll ich nun machen?
bin erst 16.
mfg mike


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

1) Unter keinen Umständen Fremden, egal, unter welchen Vorwänden, persönliche Daten am Handy mitteilen.

2) Mit den Eltern hier im Forum lesen.


----------



## boyboyboy (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

und wenn die jetz aufm handy anrufen,dann soll ichs einfach nicht beachten? ich wusste ja nicht,dass ich ein abo abgeschlossen habe,oder ob ich eins abgeschlassen habe.
mfg mike


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Niemand muss Belästigungen am Telefon geschehen lassen. Wenn wer anruft, der nicht bekannt ist: Roten Kopf drücken. Bei Anrufversuchen mit Rufnummernunterdrückung erst gar nicht abheben.


----------



## boyboyboy (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

danke für die antworten.
also glaubst du, dass wenn ich nicht hingehe,sie mir auch kein geld abnehmen können?


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

Das ist egal, was die können. Man lässt sich jedenfalls nicht belästigen.


----------



## boyboyboy (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 04030330995 Telefonsex Abzocke*

ok,danke für die antwort.
ich werde nicht hingehen,wenn ein anruf kommt,und hoffe das die sache in vergessenheit gerät und ich nichts abgeschlossen habe.


----------

